# Unlocking the bootloader?



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

Hypothetically speaking if one got the unlock code for the bootloader how would they unlock it?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

its not a "code" its a signature file that moto uses to sign update.zip's with that allows it to pass the signature checks that stock recovery and the bootloader uses.


----------



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

ok i just used unlock code because that's what the motorola rep called it


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

smh.... Its sad when even their own reps give out false info.

basically you would use it to sign an update.zip that replaces the bootloader with one that doesnt check for motorola signatures.


----------



## kevdliu (Jun 30, 2011)

booo efuse...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

I wish we could get that ****ing bl unlocked!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bikedude880 (Jun 18, 2011)

"slimpirudude said:


> I wish we could get that ****ing bl unlocked!!!!!!!!!!


That still wouldn't completely solve all our issues though...

And join the club, founded when 330 froyo was king.


----------

